# More emoticons!!



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Jul 25, 2002)

_originally posted by Darkness_


> quote:
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Congratulations though. We need to talk to Morrus about getting some more emoticons--maybe not nearly as many as on Nutkinland, but ya know... some more the less naughty ones would be fun to have here.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...




Yeah!  The thread title and my quote from an admin just about sum up everything here...  look at Nutkinland... they've got like five pages of emoticons.  Now we don't need the naughtier ones...but ya know the 11 that we have are so... limited!


----------



## Darraketh (Jul 26, 2002)

You must be crazy! 

I suggested and created a new smily to replace the "confused" one, so you could actually see the little question marks over his head against this dark background.  Nothing earth shattering about it.  But was it given any consideration at all.  Noooo... lol

Here is the thread where I posted the little darling.


----------



## Crothian (Jul 26, 2002)

I guess it'd be nice.  I have no idea what's involved to have more, but as long as it's simple and doesn't require a lot of work I'd like it.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 31, 2002)

I, too, would be for more emoticons!


----------



## Ashtal (Jul 31, 2002)

Hee! I love smilies ... there are never enough! 

I don't want naughty ones, but there are a ton of cool ones out there.  On Nutkinland, half my posts are emoticons!


----------



## Psionicist (Jul 31, 2002)

Ahh dang. I hate them.


----------



## omokage (Jul 31, 2002)

you think that this server needs more things to reference? This board certainly doesn't need any more graphics.


----------



## Knight Otu (Aug 2, 2002)

omokage said:
			
		

> *you think that this server needs more things to reference? This board certainly doesn't need any more graphics. *



If it puts too much stress on the server, then, of course, we don't need more emoticons. 

But it would sure be nice to have them.


----------



## Tiberius (Aug 2, 2002)

I'm a big fan of the "smashy" one on the Mortality.net boards.  Emoticons = good. 

-Tiberius


----------



## Khan the Warlord (Aug 2, 2002)

http://mysmilies.com/

http://www.plauder-smilies.com/

Just save those in your favorites and insert them in as images using the regular tags.


----------



## EricNoah (Aug 3, 2002)

I'm going to look and see how easy/complicated it is to do.  If it's an "upload and name one at a time" situation, that will be some time-consuming work.  Be right back...


----------



## EricNoah (Aug 3, 2002)

Nope, there's some permissions thing I don't have access to.  Bummer.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Aug 4, 2002)

Blast!  I want my smashy icon from Mortality too!...maybe I will just start inserting them with image tags... hehehe.


----------



## Knight Otu (Aug 5, 2002)

Khan: Thank you for the links!

It is sad that Eric cannot add smilies, though.


----------



## kaboom (Aug 6, 2002)

Ah... My precious smilessss. I went to Enworld to look for you but Morrusss didn't allow them... Now I must head to this lands evil twin to look for you....


----------

